# new P.B



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Finally broke my pb, we caught 2 flats and 4 channels all on rockbass, the fish did not seem to want goldfish. The fish weight was 53.7 lbs.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## bigcat62 (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats! Nice fish there ducky.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish Ducky!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good fish! You guys put in the time during the rain and it paid off.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats Ducky on the new PB! Sure is quite the accomplishment to catch one 20 pounds bigger than veteran catmen. Great job on bridling the fish for great daytime pictures and a safe release of the fish. Also I am relieved to see that not everyone has to have St. Croix rods and high dollar reels to catch trophy flatheads. Thanks for sharing your trophy catch with us.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Congratulations on an awesome fish! The 50# mark is an elusive one for me! I am happy for you! Job well done, from what I can tell, you deserve that fish! Good to see your buddy is doing his job catching bait! LOL J/K


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!! I could only wish.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Ducky! Nice photo of it also.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thats an great fish no doubt!! Prespawn bite perhaps.......Well done!

Salmonid


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hog!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's a hawg,congrats on landing your new PB. Two thumbs up!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on the PB Brock. Im gonna have to get out again, Im tired of getting text from you and biggie all the time with pics of big flathead!!#


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish man! i like the tarp canopy too. good idea


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Man what a pig, congratulations on the new pb! :B


Time to update that avatar with one of those purty new pics.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice hawg!
I like the 2nd pic with it laying out there like a big ole buck a hunter just bagged. That along with the one with it getting ready to swim away.

Congrats!


----------

